# Spillers record shop, Cardiff



## Clint Iguana (May 26, 2010)

*Spillers facing closure after landlord’s rent rise hits home*



> May 18 2010 by James McCarthy, South Wales Echo
> 
> LEGENDARY Spillers Records is facing closure because of rising rents.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2010)

Beanos closed and tuned into a fancy market that cost the owner of Beanos all his beanos money. Six months on and that's closed too.

In fact I think it might have been less than that.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2010)

FFS: that place should be listed and protected as a national asset, not find itself constantly under threat.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2010)

I know I have bought a load of records from spillers but I can't for the life of me remember which. I later took to leaving the price stickers on.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 26, 2010)

on spillers website



> Spillers Records has been featured in a few newspapers recently, and there has been a lot of ‘gossip’ on facebook and twitter about us too. We would just like our customers to know that our situation may not be as dramatic as some people are making out. It is true however, that *we will be leaving our current premises by the end of June 2010*. We would also like to point out that we do not blame our landlords for the situation we are in, and are in fact grateful for all their help in finding us a temporary home until we find a new one.
> 
> Spillers Records do have a facebook account, and it’s great to get positive feedback from you guys. There have been a few accounts set up under the name ‘save spillers’, and the like, and we’d like to stress that they are not directed by us at all, and we have not set up a petition against our landlords.
> Thanks to you all for the support - and keep a look out for news on where we move to!
> ...


----------



## editor (May 26, 2010)

Well, that finishes off the corporate sheen for that part of town then


----------



## phildwyer (May 26, 2010)

Ye oldest recorde shoppe in ye entire worlde ought to be saveable by somebody, surely?


----------



## Brockway (May 28, 2010)

They're closing in June and moving into the adjacent arcade, apparently.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 28, 2010)

editor said:


> FFS: that place should be listed and protected as a national asset, not find itself constantly under threat.



absolutely... Cardiffs soul is being obliterated by developers


----------



## Gromit (May 28, 2010)

editor said:


> FFS: that place should be listed and protected as a national asset, not find itself constantly under threat.


 
Its a business.

How do you protect/list a business?


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2010)

it is also the 'oldest record shop in the world' and a very very very important part of Cardiff however small
surely that makes it more than just a business?

i know where you are coming from but can't you see it is more than?
have you ever been in or bought anything there? or you just go HMV/Virgin/Tescos for your music?


----------



## Gromit (May 28, 2010)

ddraig said:


> it is also the 'oldest record shop in the world' and a very very very important part of Cardiff however small
> surely that makes it more than just a business?
> 
> i know where you are coming from but can't you see it is more than?
> have you ever been in or bought anything there? or you just go HMV/Virgin/Tescos for your music?


 
I've bought music from there but if I'm to be honest its been so long that I couldn't say how long its been.

I buy 99% of my music online now. I did buy an albulm from a duty free shop last holiday but otherwise online.


----------



## phildwyer (May 28, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Its a business.
> 
> How do you protect/list a business?



Subsidize it with tax money from the chain stores?


----------



## beat23 (May 29, 2010)

ffs, if you want to save spillers buy some fucking records there. I don't cos I can't afford much and don't really buy much music anymore, but at least I'm honest. therefore I never joined a 'save spillers' group or signed a petition. While you're at it support other local shops too before they *imminently* disappear and get your food from Pulse Wholefoods or hungry planet instead of going to tesco/asda/sainsburys/john lewis/waitrose etc. Sorry this stuff just gets me angry, you can't argue if you don't buy shit in these places.


----------



## phildwyer (May 29, 2010)

beat23 said:


> ffs, if you want to save spillers buy some fucking records there. I don't



Best opening to a post ever.


----------



## beat23 (May 29, 2010)

I'm just being honest, I haven't bought music for ages, and when I did spend hundreds a month on vinyl I didn't live in Cardiff, just winds me up when people moan about stuff when really it's about spending your money there, hence why I'm not personally moaning about spillers closing, just proposing the (obvious) solution. 

b23


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 31, 2010)

As long as Spillers is moving into the arcade next door, it ain't closing.  Therefore, let's just look at it as an evolution in its history.  It seems to me that the city would be better served with a thriving, independent arcade scene anyway, so get it in there with the Clarks Pie shop, a Brains shop, a Grogg shop, a shop that sells leeks and shit and let's get on with it.  It's not closing, it's just moving.  That's not too bad. 

And i stole the idea of having a special interest Welsh area from 1927 and one of his drunkin oratories in the local.  A class idea.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 1, 2010)

beat23 said:


> ffs, if you want to save spillers buy some fucking records there. I don't cos I can't afford much and don't really buy much music anymore, but at least I'm honest. therefore I never joined a 'save spillers' group or signed a petition. While you're at it support other local shops too before they *imminently* disappear and get your food from Pulse Wholefoods or hungry planet instead of going to tesco/asda/sainsburys/john lewis/waitrose etc. Sorry this stuff just gets me angry, you can't argue if you don't buy shit in these places.



As the OP i suppose i should stand up and say .... I buy music from there quite regulalry. 0


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 1, 2010)

beat23 said:


> I'm just being honest, I haven't bought music for ages, and when I did spend hundreds a month on vinyl I didn't live in Cardiff, just winds me up when people moan about stuff when really it's about spending your money there, hence why I'm not personally moaning about spillers closing, just proposing the (obvious) solution.
> 
> b23



I think it goes a bit deeper than that. Spillers is more than just a shop, it is a focal point for the local music scene. Unlike HMV they sell cds by local bands, sell local fanzines, put on local bands instore, they stock stuff the big chains would never entertain, people get to network in there - find out what is going on, learn stuff from the staff, form bands in there!  - and so on. A slightly rose tinted romantic picture perhaps, but there is truth in there somewhere.

Whilst the local music scene will survive the loss of Spillers, it will be poorer for it.

OK - we are not losing it totally, but moving to another temp location does not sound good to me. 

While we are at it, the Hayes will loose the last bit of character that separates it from being the same as any other chainstreet clone. I used to like going to Cardiff but with the exception of the old arcades the whole place leaves me cold now - might as well go to an out of town shopping centre or use the net.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jun 1, 2010)

Clint, they ain't closing!  They're just moving, supposedly.  Fear not.  Nothing will come to harm, as the shop will still be operating.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 1, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> Clint, they ain't closing!  They're just moving, supposedly.  Fear not.  Nothing will come to harm, as the shop will still be operating.



Thats what they said about the Toucan  

I know what you mean, i just dont like the sound of a 'temporary new home'.


----------



## zog (Jun 1, 2010)

beat23 said:


> While you're at it support other local shops too before they *imminently* disappear and get your food from Pulse Wholefoods .



I've heard they're just like tesco's...... but smaller and you don't get clubcard points.

and their meat tastes a bit funny.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> As long as Spillers is moving into the arcade next door, it ain't closing.  Therefore, let's just look at it as an evolution in its history.  It seems to me that the city would be better served with a thriving, independent arcade scene anyway, so get it in there with the Clarks Pie shop, a Brains shop, a Grogg shop, a shop that sells leeks and shit and let's get on with it.  It's not closing, it's just moving.  That's not too bad.
> 
> And i stole the idea of having a special interest Welsh area from 1927 and one of his drunkin oratories in the local.  A class idea.



I must have been drunk because I have absolutely no recollection of that particular brainwave at all!!


----------



## mattie (Jun 1, 2010)

1927 said:


> I must have been drunk because I have absolutely no recollection of that particular brainwave at all!!



They're always the best ones.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jun 2, 2010)

1927 said:


> I must have been drunk because I have absolutely no recollection of that particular brainwave at all!!



Effortless genius. 

Moe news in WM today:

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...cks-campaign-to-save-spillers-91466-26567673/


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jun 4, 2010)

The more I read of it, the more pig-headed Nick Todd sounds.  He could have moved ages ago.  He's bringing down a lot of shit on his own head.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 27, 2010)

Latest;
http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/southeastwales/hi/people_and_places/music/newsid_8751000/8751375.stm


----------



## ddraig (Jun 28, 2010)

shutting at 5.45 TODAY!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...s-of-history-ends-at-spillers-91466-26729334/




			
				WoL said:
			
		

> The 60-year-old believes it has survived the internet age because his customers “like the record shop experience”.
> The CD and vinyl stands have been scoured by Hollywood actress Chloe Sevigny, former Doctor Who Christopher Eccleston, Never Mind the Buzzcocks panellist Phill Jupitus, folk-rocking politico Billy Bragg, US punk legend Henry Rollins, friends of the store Manic Street Preachers, Nirvana inspiration Daniel Johnston and hellraising actor Rhys Ifans – with his 10-piece band Y Peth in tow.
> 
> Nick thinks he knows why: “What it has got is called a soul. There is a soul to that shop. “And we have got no worries about transferring it to the new shop.“I realised this morning I am glad we are leaving 36 The Hayes.
> ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> absolutely... Cardiffs soul is being obliterated by developers



that presupposes a few things namely that cardiff has a soul...

there's a signicant number of hellish building in Cardiff which could well do with being knocked down...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 28, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> that presupposes a few things namely that cardiff has a soul...
> 
> there's a signicant number of hellish building in Cardiff which could well do with being knocked down...



well yes...

come on then chopsy, let's have them...


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2010)

It's a real shame that the old shop has gone. It was one of the few premises of any character left in that part of town.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 28, 2010)

yup
why why WHY can't they see that 'the oldest record shop in the world' is a tourist attraction. 
never mind the actual content, stock and staff.

anyway, sound like their not too bothered and happy to still be going.
will try and pop into the new place and report back on the setup when they are up and running


----------



## Gromit (Jun 28, 2010)

ddraig said:


> yup
> why why WHY can't they see that 'the oldest record shop in the world' is a tourist attraction.
> never mind the actual content, stock and staff.


 
Who are these 'they' of which you speak?

The landlords? Why should they bear the cost of supporting a (fringe) tourist attraction when there is very little profit in it for them?
The Council? So Cardiff tax payers would bear the cost?

Its sad that the area has moved on and that they have to move.
A little bit of history lost thanks to modern consumerism (that we are all to blame for, cause we want things to be cheap).

But thats life, we can't preserve everything.

I'm still sad that the oldest advertisment in the UK was demolished when they knocked Ninian Park down (sad about that too).

But I'm glad we have a modern stadium now.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 28, 2010)

so it's fine by you to give multinational chains 4/5 yrs free rent on massive units in St Davids 2 just to fill it?
how much do you think that costs us the tax payer?

we know you love to be spoonfed bland corporate shite, let's fuck all the interesting pubs and clubs off and just have weatherspoons and jumping jacks is it?, that's what the people, sorry consumers, want after all.

conveniently didn't quote my last 2 lines either


----------



## ddraig (Jun 28, 2010)

oh and i ain't to blame thanks
dont go for the cheap option the majority of the time even tho i should on my pay


----------



## Gromit (Jun 28, 2010)

ddraig said:


> so it's fine by you to give multinational chains 4/5 yrs free rent on massive units in St Davids 2 just to fill it?
> how much do you think that costs us the tax payer?
> 
> we know you love to be spoonfed bland corporate shite, let's fuck all the interesting pubs and clubs off and just have weatherspoons and jumping jacks is it?, that's what the people, sorry consumers, want after all.
> ...


 
I wasn'y disagreeing with your last two lines so why quote? They seem happy enough and the business will survive. It just won't have the special tag of being the oldest record store building anymore. Maybe oldest established record business instead now?

As for the free rent. I'm not happy but its called cuttig losses i guess. When they started building retail forecasts were rosey and people would have been fighting for spaces.

Now the property markets have stall and there is a recession. They had to do something to stop it turning into a massive embarressing white elephant and costing Cardiff even more in losses and reputation.

I'm not happy with crass comercialism either* but I can't see anything stopping it as people in general don't turn down cheap prices but crave more.

* I want to move to Whitchurch so I can shop in the local shops instead of supermarkets. Thats how a community should be run!


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2010)

I went to the new Spillers in Morgan Arcade and, sad to say, it's a terribly soulless place with none of the character of the original store.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2010)

I've posted up a little article here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/spillers-records-cardiff-moves-to-the-morgan-arcade/


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2016)

I took some new pics of their new premises a bit further along Morgan Arcade. 











Spillers Records, Cardiff – new premises for the oldest record shop in the world


----------



## ddraig (Jan 2, 2016)

seems to be people in there every time i go in now! which is great to see


----------



## shygirl (Jan 5, 2016)

Must pop in soon, haven't been there yet, well, not in its current location.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2019)

Nuff respect

The oldest record store in the world just banned Morrissey


----------

